# Stock plastisol combined with vinyl



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a customer that likes a stock sports transfer with a banner and wants his team name on them, doable?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t124733.html


----------

